

Why Seaside, and What the persistence options are - icey
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/blog/blogView?showComments=true&printTitle=Why_Seaside,_and_What_the_persistence_options_are&entry=3391426948

======
wensing
I really need to learn more about Seaside/SmallTalk. While I learned Scheme in
school and believe Lisp is ultimately where it's at, I have a feeling that
Seaside/SmallTalk would be a good waypoint between Python and the Hundred Year
Language.

~~~
gnaritas
It's Smalltalk, learn that and then go join the Seaside-Dev list and dive it,
it's fun and if you like Lisp you'll like Smalltalk, just for different
reasons. Smalltalk is simple, elegant, consistent, and extremely powerful and
has the same "mini language" culture the Lispers have. Smalltalk was heavily
influenced by Lisp.

------
bayareaguy
More evidence that Perl is languishing: Mr. JAPH himself is hacking Seaside.

